# Post your “it’s just hair bro” chronolicles



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Just shave it man. Looking like Bruce Willis in no time


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2021)

Machine gun kelly, he ascended with hair transplant from looking like a drug dealer to fucking Megan Fox


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Tyson Ballou without hair.


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 5, 2021)

*smh*

It's just hair.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 5, 2021)

Knight said:


> View attachment 1076096
> View attachment 1076099
> View attachment 1076100
> View attachment 1076101


Can’t believe a baldingcel is behind all those shitposts


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

The chronicles of @SubhumanCurrycel ur gonna write a book about hair being life as a man. 

Hair pilled each day jfl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Can’t believe a baldingcel is behind all those shitposts


I can believe it tbh balding does that to you


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 1076085


Broootal


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

From Chadlite to invisible subhuman.


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

looking dom asf in this pic


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

From Nw -1 hairline perfect square shape to microsoft tech support Ahmed. 

Fuck id pay anything for zayns hairline tho. Perfect.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1076119
> View attachment 1076120


Still has hairline and stubble if he was clean bald with no shadowing he would be incel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1076119
> View attachment 1076120


Looks better bald the only man to survive the reaper same with his brother. 

Mr Blackpill never loses he always wins. Won inside the womb when his mom was injecting heroin, came out a psl 7 specimen


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Still has hairline and stubble if he was clean bald with no shadowing he would be incel


Nah he is the only guy to legit look better bald. 

Mr blackpill never loses he only wins.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Still has hairline and stubble if he was clean bald with no shadowing he would be incel


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

From grayfox to invisible subhuman. Even with shit collagen he mogs with hair shows how vital it is for aging


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Billy Zane, pretty boy in prime subhuman in the present.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Billy Zane, pretty boy in prime subhuman in the present.


Holy fuck lost 99% of his appeal


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Holy fuck lost 99% of his appeal


The reaper is fucking merciless went from Chad to subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Holy fuck lost 99% of his appeal


hair is everything


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> hair is everything


Chad to subhuman


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Elvis Presley
Chad to subhuman


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## justadude (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 5, 2021)

JB slayer to creep


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


>


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Jude Law 
Sex icon to average crack addict in rehab group


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

@SubhumanCurrycel I bookmarked this thread in case I ever see another hairpill denier bhai thank u


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

I don't like talking about hairloss this Is the last thread about it I'll ever click for this year


Also are hairline tatoos good?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> I don't like talking about hairloss this Is the last thread about it I'll ever click for this year
> 
> 
> Also are hairline tatoos good?


unless you have a buzzcut number 1 all over the rest of your head no


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> unless you have a buzzcut number 1 all over the rest of your head no


So you have to have hair


Fucking brutal, don't ever come to my threads and mention hair tbh. I get anxious thinking about it


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

Good thread though as always bhai


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> So you have to have hair
> 
> 
> Fucking brutal, don't ever come to my threads and mention hair tbh. I get anxious thinking about it


If youre worried about balding fin at 20.
It doesnt regrow hair but at preventing hairloss its basically a god send most studies show that over 80% of people have a stop in their norwooding once they hop on it, if you do it at NW1 or so where your hair hasnt been extensively damaged by DHT it will save you from the reaper


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> If youre worried about balding fin at 20.
> It doesnt regrow hair but at preventing hairloss its basically a god send most studies show that over 80% of people have a stop in their norwooding once they hop on it, if you do it at NW1 or so where your hair hasnt been extensively damaged by DHT it will save you from the reaper


Ngl I really don't like thinking about it, I've genuinely had days where I've only thought about it and each year I get older I get more scared of it.

Like I'm 15 bruh I shouldn't be worrying this hard.

And the only reason I wouldn't do fin is cause I'm scared of the dht suppression/it changing your dna and your children coming out ugly and deformed. Beats the purpose of passing your genes if they're busted anyways


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> Ngl I really don't like thinking about it, I've genuinely had days where I've only thought about it and each year I get older I get more scared of it.
> 
> Like I'm 15 bruh I shouldn't be worrying this hard.
> 
> And the only reason I wouldn't do fin is cause I'm scared of the dht suppression/it changing your dna and your children coming out ugly and deformed. Beats the purpose of passing your genes if they're busted anyways


Fin is a 5ar inhibtor aka it binds to 5 alpha reductase before testosterone does and converts to DHT. 
When you stop fin it takes about 1 month for it to fully leave your body in totality, no more fin = no more blocking of 5 alpha reductase enzyme = restorted DHT conversion. 
Its not a chemical altercation its just a temporary blockade.
Studies have shown that DHT is most active on the prostate during puberty and scalp, assuming you arent in puberty anymore I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Fin is a 5ar inhibtor aka it binds to 5 alpha reductase before testosterone does and converts to DHT.
> When you stop fin it takes about 1 month for it to fully leave your body in totality, no more fin = no more blocking of 5 alpha reductase enzyme = restorted DHT conversion.
> Its not a chemical altercation its just a temporary blockade.
> Studies have shown that DHT is most active on the prostate during puberty and scalp, assuming you arent in puberty anymore I wouldnt worry about it


I'm most definitely in puberty bro I'm just 15 jfl. I don't want to end up like @Short Ugly and Brown 

That makes me feel better about it tbh, but what about everyone who has kids during taking or after stopping it having ugly kids


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> Ngl I really don't like thinking about it, I've genuinely had days where I've only thought about it and each year I get older I get more scared of it.
> 
> Like I'm 15 bruh I shouldn't be worrying this hard.
> 
> And the only reason I wouldn't do fin is cause I'm scared of the dht suppression/it changing your dna and your children coming out ugly and deformed. Beats the purpose of passing your genes if they're busted anyways


Testosterone is the most cucked hormone imaginable, fucks your entire existence if ur sensitive in the wrong areas.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Fin is a 5ar inhibtor aka it binds to 5 alpha reductase before testosterone does and converts to DHT.
> When you stop fin it takes about 1 month for it to fully leave your body in totality, no more fin = no more blocking of 5 alpha reductase enzyme = restorted DHT conversion.
> Its not a chemical altercation its just a temporary blockade.
> Studies have shown that DHT is most active on the prostate during puberty and scalp, assuming you arent in puberty anymore I wouldnt worry about it


why does biology fuck over men in every possible way with DHT binding to hair follicles JFL. God I fucking hate testosterone so fucking much


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> why does biology fuck over men in every possible way with DHT binding to hair follicles JFL. God I fucking hate testosterone so fucking much


Its fucking retarded for some reason DHT grows facial and pubic hair but it kills your scalp hair which is so fucking retarded


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Its fucking retarded for some reason DHT grows facial and pubic hair but it kills your scalp hair which is so fucking retarded


you want DHT to grow your dick size during puberty, but you don't want too much of it because then u will never use your dick size because you are a bald subhuman. God I fucking hate testosterone so goddamn much its so fucking annoying having to deal with balding because of a NATURAL hormone. Why does it grow hair everywhere else besides my scalp ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> I'm most definitely in puberty bro I'm just 15 jfl. I don't want to end up like @Short Ugly and Brown
> 
> That makes me feel better about it tbh, but what about everyone who has kids during taking or after stopping it having ugly kids


@Short Ugly and Brown went on Dutasteride, dut blocks 95% of DHT and Finasteride blocks 70% of your DHT,and he did it when he was 15-16 well in puberty. He also fucked with his estrogen or someshit I cant remember what it was but it was rumoured to be a tranny drug, its why he grew bitch tits later


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown went on Dutasteride, dut blocks 95% of DHT and Finasteride blocks 70% of your DHT,and he did it when he was 15-16 well in puberty. He also fucked with his estrogen or someshit I cant remember what it was but it was rumoured to be a tranny drug, its why he grew bitch tits later


Jfl it's so I over for him

Still bro like I said only thing that's putting me off to it is my kids coming out ugly


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @Short Ugly and Brown went on Dutasteride, dut blocks 95% of DHT and Finasteride blocks 70% of your DHT,and he did it when he was 15-16 well in puberty. He also fucked with his estrogen or someshit I cant remember what it was but it was rumoured to be a tranny drug, its why he grew bitch tits later


I'm so afraid of using creatine to increase dht to grow dick size but fucking hell why does a basic hormone do that, DHT servers to masculinize you but it fucks your hair??? why did cavemen not filter out all these subhumans with balding genes jfl.


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I'm so afraid of using creatine to increase dht to grow dick size but fucking hell why does a basic hormone do that, DHT servers to masculinize you but it fucks your hair??? why did cavemen not filter out all these subhumans with balding genes jfl.


Probably cause by the time they started balding they'd get ripped in half by sabertooths or some shit jfl

Also yeah I'm scared of creatine too, doubt the positive outweighs the negative


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> Probably cause by the time they started balding they'd get ripped in half by sabertooths or some shit jfl
> 
> Also yeah I'm scared of creatine too, doubt the positive outweighs the negative


i want to increase my dick size but fuck me if I do decide to do it, i'll end up fucking my hair and never using my dick potentially JFL. And im 16 so its even worse with the effects of DHT


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i want to increase my dick size but fuck me if I do decide to do it, i'll end up fucking my hair and never using my dick potentially JFL. And im 16 so its even worse with the effects of DHT


Doesn't DHT only increase dick size in micro penises


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> Doesn't DHT only increase dick size in micro penises


nah it serves to increase dick size in general, DHT is what increases dick size during puberty within genetic limits. DHT also serves to masculinize your face, it creates most of what you see facial hair, pubic hair, body hair, browridge etc.


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nah it serves to increase dick size in general, DHT is what increases dick size during puberty within genetic limits. DHT also serves to masculinize your face, it creates most of what you see facial hair, pubic hair, body hair, browridge etc.


I still wouldn't take it I don't want to play when it comes to hair. Just trying to maximize your puberty and hope for the best


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> I still wouldn't take it I don't want to play when it comes to hair. Just trying to maximize your puberty and hope for the best


Yeah, hair>dick any day of the fucking week ngl. Hair is life, dick cant replace hair. Hair is way too fucking important man


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> I still wouldn't take it I don't want to play when it comes to hair. Just trying to maximize your puberty and hope for the best


Once youre 2-3 years out of puberty and no longer growing I'd say take it. thats being extra safe


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Yeah, hair>dick any day of the fucking week ngl. Hair is life, dick cant replace hair. Hair is way too fucking important man


Based and hairpilled.
No woman other than a prostitute will be seeing your dick anyways if you are bald


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Once youre 2-3 years out of puberty and no longer growing I'd say take it. thats being extra safe


Creatine?


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Based and hairpilled.
> No woman other than a prostitute will be seeing your dick anyways if you are bald


Brutal


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 5, 2021)

PYT said:


> Creatine?


No finasteride


----------



## PYT (Apr 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> No finasteride


I haven't seen you address the shit with finasteride making your kids look borderline deformed so it's probably true, fucking brutal

Maybe after I have kids in my 30's


----------



## gamma (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 6, 2021)

PYT said:


> I haven't seen you address the shit with finasteride making your kids look borderline deformed so it's probably true, fucking brutal
> 
> Maybe after I have kids in my 30's


Im not aware of it, it seems to be mostly anecdotes.
But even doctors recommend getting off finasteride for at least a month before trying to get your partner pregnant


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 6, 2021)

@PYT if you are afraid of systematically altering hormones opt for topical instead.
RU58441 or topical fin 
Sure it may not be as effective but applying it topically means not much if any notable amount will go systemic


----------



## PYT (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @PYT if you are afraid of systematically altering hormones opt for topical instead.
> RU58441 or topical fin
> Sure it may not be as effective but applying it topically means not much if any notable amount will go systemic


Hopefully by the time I do start balding god forbid, there'll be better treatment and shit. I'll keep I'll this in mind but for now I'm not trynna worry I have enough in my olate


----------



## PYT (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @PYT if you are afraid of systematically altering hormones opt for topical instead.
> RU58441 or topical fin
> Sure it may not be as effective but applying it topically means not much if any notable amount will go systemic


And I'm not afraid of the hormones you put it into a new perspective I'm just scared of the kids aspect and all the antedotals


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 6, 2021)

PYT said:


> And I'm not afraid of the hormones you put it into a new perspective I'm just scared of the kids aspect and all the antedotals


If it fucks with your kids it has something to with sperm quality etc. 
If you only apply it topically and do not take is systemically it wont reach the bloodstream and therefore your prostate etc. and won't effect sperm.


----------



## PYT (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> If it fucks with your kids it has something to with sperm quality etc.
> If you only apply it topically and do not take is systemically it wont reach the bloodstream and therefore your prostate etc. and won't effect sperm.


Imma try not to think about it but like I'll said I'll keep this shit in mind


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Based and hairpilled.
> No woman other than a prostitute will be seeing your dick anyways if you are bald


True that, if I have hair they'll overlook dick size if I'm bald I'll be KHV jfl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 6, 2021)

PYT said:


> And I'm not afraid of the hormones you put it into a new perspective I'm just scared of the kids aspect and all the antedotals


Aware not anxious tbh
Most people dont start balding until their 30's and only take action when they are too far gone like NW3+
Just keep it at the back of your mind and know when to look for signs, otherwise just chill your 15.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @PYT if you are afraid of systematically altering hormones opt for topical instead.
> RU58441 or topical fin
> Sure it may not be as effective but applying it topically means not much if any notable amount will go systemic


I've heard RU58441 mogs less side effects than fin as well.


----------



## PYT (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Aware not anxious tbh
> Most people dont start balding until their 30's and only take action when they are too far gone like NW3+
> Just keep it at the back of your mind and know when to look for signs, otherwise just chill your 15.


Appreciate it bro


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Aware not anxious tbh
> Most people dont start balding until their 30's and only take action when they are too far gone like NW3+
> Just keep it at the back of your mind and know when to look for signs, otherwise just chill your 15.


Why does this shit only happen to men ffs. What's the point of dht receptors in your scalp. Why is biology so retarded


----------



## TedKazanski (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1076102
> 
> *smh*
> 
> It's just hair.


That's a very punchable glasses


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2021)

justadude said:


> View attachment 1076152


Blackpill wins agin. Chad to ogre chad


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 6, 2021)

just found this while browsing for balding memes to post.He honestly doesn't look bad imo,what ya'll think ?


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

babuslip said:


> That's a very punchable glasses


Anything's punchable.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> If it fucks with your kids it has something to with sperm quality etc.
> If you only apply it topically and do not take is systemically it wont reach the bloodstream and therefore your prostate etc. and won't effect sperm.


Hey bro I just started taking fin for hairloss (prevention honestly felt like I was thinning). It used to be prescribed or still is in 5mg for prostate issues. Do you think 1mg three times a week could possibly offset any genetic tendency for prostate cancer?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> just found this while browsing for balding memes to post.He honestly doesn't look bad imo,what ya'll think ?



Have you seen him with hair tho 😥


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I've heard RU58441 mogs less side effects than fin as well.


Its a new drug tho so we dont have as many years of studies. Fin has been prescribed for over 20 years with countless studies. Doctors are not scared of this shit. The only people (including doftors) who fear monger about this shit are the people who missed the train to get on it early rnough to offset theor mpd and now they rationalize and tell other people not to, almost like a coping mechanism that “they didn't get on it due to sides and so you shouldn’t either”. Human psyche is so fucked up you have no idea. Everyone copes. And copes help. Some don’t. Sometimes you cope by making other people do what you did to feel better about yourself. Only the honest and self aware people you can trust.

not to mention the nocebo where people get sides from thinking about sides. And there have been people who reversed sides just by some trained professional just giving them peace of mind by being scientific with them. Besides you can titrate down if sides appear.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 6, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Hey bro I just started taking fin for hairloss (prevention honestly felt like I was thinning). It used to be prescribed or still is in 5mg for prostate issues. Do you think 1mg three times a week could possibly offset any genetic tendency for prostate cancer?


I’m not sure fin was only used to treat enlarged prostate but that usually happens with dudes over 50 idk about prostate cancer tbh


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 6, 2021)

Tha


SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I’m not sure fin was only used to treat enlarged prostate but that usually happens with dudes over 50 idk about prostate cancer tbh


nsk


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## TITUS (Apr 6, 2021)

JUST FUCKING SHAVE IT RIGHT NOW, bro.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

Bump hair is life daily reminder to copers.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (May 18, 2021)

hair is life daily reminder to all hairpill deniers


----------



## BrazilianPardoleiro (Jul 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1076202


Brutal


----------

